# Gifting non-starter villagers wallpaper/flooring.... Will they use it?



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd like to know because I wouldn't want to gift them a wallpaper or flooring and it be a complete waste.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't think so sadly, I got Zucker from a mystery island and said "oh no, they ruined his wallpaper" and tried gifting him a bunch but he never used any of them and I've seen other people say the same  I think it's just like NL where they can't replace their wall and flooring at all...


----------



## Peter (Apr 24, 2020)

I've tried to give Stitches new flooring too and he hasn't used it. Doesn't look likely unfortunately.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sadly I dont think they use wallpaper or flooring you give them


----------



## Clock (Apr 24, 2020)

They did not. I gave a starting villager a wallpaper and she did not use it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 24, 2020)

Awww... That's too bad  well, thanks for the answers, everyone!


----------

